# كتاب بالعربي عن الري



## m66666677 (6 مارس 2011)

كتاب بالعربي عن الري
http://www.4shared.com/document/q29hq-nJ/irrigation-system.htm​


----------



## وريث القيسين (6 مارس 2011)

جاري التحميل 

جزاك الله خير

وماساء الله تبارك الله لاقوة الا بالله

إنّي أشد على أزرك في هذا القسم


تقديري لمقامك السامي



... وريثكـ


----------



## علاء يوسف (6 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## m66666677 (6 مارس 2011)

وريث القيسين قال:


> جاري التحميل
> 
> جزاك الله خير
> 
> ...



Thank you sir


----------



## eng abdallah (7 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## احمد محمد البدوى (9 مارس 2011)

جزال الله خيرا


----------



## يحيى العمري (17 مارس 2011)

شكرا على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## m66666677 (25 مارس 2011)

Thank you all


----------



## sang (30 مارس 2011)

Thank you


----------



## zzaghal (9 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## محمد مصطفى عياد (10 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## samyeladly (24 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم \هذا جهد رائع جعلة الله لكم زخرا


----------



## tarmoune (31 مايو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيراً*​


----------



## mohamed shoukri (3 يونيو 2011)

ارجو من الاخوة ان يفيدونى كيف يتم تصميم شبكة الرى بالرش على حساب الكميات المياة والضغط المناسب وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed shoukri (3 يونيو 2011)

الينك علية كتاب يتكلم بصورة عامة عن الرى ولا يتعمق فى اساس العمل كنظام حساب التصرف والضغط ونوعية الرشاشات المطلوبة والفوهات الخاصة بها


----------



## safa aldin (3 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## كوردستان (4 يونيو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيراً*​


----------



## ابو مالك الجبوري (17 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك واسال الله ان يجعل اعمالنا كلها صالحة وان يجعلها لوجهه خالصة


----------



## الثعلب2000 (20 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## jak88 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## jak88 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mzaid (9 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر لك


----------



## منصور قهوجي (12 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا
لكن الكتاب سطحي جدا


----------



## محمد سيد2007 (30 ديسمبر 2011)

وفقك الله..ان شاء الله


----------



## duosrl (16 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير
ويعطيك الف عافية اخي الكريم


----------



## magdy2006 (25 أغسطس 2014)

شكراا وجارى التحميل جزاك الله خيراا


----------



## م محمدادريس (12 سبتمبر 2014)

اشكرك علي جهدك المتميز


----------



## م.محمد الجنابي (28 سبتمبر 2014)

شكر الك


----------



## laitm186 (2 يناير 2015)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## halimk (21 فبراير 2015)

جميل


----------



## ابن العميد (7 مارس 2015)

شكرا وجاري التحميل


----------



## ابو عمر العاني (14 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نيره جمال (26 سبتمبر 2016)

شكرا جزيلا على الطرح الرائع


----------



## أبونوافل (16 أبريل 2020)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------

